# G0750G Steady Rest



## J.B. (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi all; I have a small problem with my Grizzly lathe steady rest, I have a project that requires the turning of a 2 inch round stock. Because of the stick out from the chuck I got the steady rest (first time ) out to set it up in the lathe, and found out I can't use it, it would not accept the 2in bar.
my question is has anyone run into this same problem and if there is a work around , or do I try to make one.
Thanks
John


----------



## fitterman1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi JB, That's a nice looking machine. I have a G0602 and I'm able to fit 2" barstock into my steady. What issues prevent you from fitting it in?




I'm assuming your steady is the same as this one, in which case it looks like it could handle 3". This is a nice steady, I wonder if it would fit a G0602? Look at mine in the picture above.


----------



## J.B. (Feb 13, 2017)

fitterman1 said:


> Hi JB, That's a nice looking machine. I have a G0602 and I'm able to fit 2" barstock into my steady. What issues prevent you from fitting it in?
> 
> View attachment 226293
> 
> ...


Hi, if You can see in the photos the round bar about.250 too large for the rest, and it is open as far as it will go. I gave Grizzly a call, what they told me was that the steady rest will only open as large as my bore on my lathe and i asked if he was serious and what good it does to have rest that wouldn't open enough for a large piece of round stock.
So that's where I'm at, I really don't want to make a new rest when this one should do. it's a 12in lathe, my old 9in did 3+in's.
Thank you


----------



## fitterman1 (Feb 13, 2017)

I see your rollers are falling short of the mark. I suggest pulling the top finger apart and seeing what is stopping it from retracting further. I'm assuming there is a grub screw locking in the adjusting mechanism at the furthest extremity and a lock device near the bore. If you remove the locking device and extract the upper grubscrew you should be able to pull that finger assembly out, providing the roller bearing doesn't foul. Either way you should be able to lift it and see if the end of the finger is contacting the adjusting mechanism. If that's the case you may be able to shorten the finger by about 3/16" or so on all of them and achieve your objective of turning 2". Keep in mind that shortening them will also enlarge the minimum diameter the steady will be able to handle in future.
Another suggestion would be to make yourself another set of fingers that are short enough to comfortably adjust for a larger diameter workpiece.


----------



## mksj (Feb 13, 2017)

You are probably  limited by the depth of the knob thread and its adjustable range,  less likely it may be getting hung up as other have noted. You can remove the retaining screws and pull it apart to see what is the limiting factor.  I made new fingers with rollers for my lathe,  my stock ones where brass tipped. If you have a mill they are pretty easy to make a set that is shorter and will accommodate a larger bore . I would also look at the knob and shaft, you may be able to turn the thread slightly down if it is bottoming in the finger,  thread it deeper in the finger  or turning down the top of the finger if hitting the adjustment screw to give you a bit more opening.  Cutting the thread or turning the head down, you will loose some travel adjustment range.  I have a 13 swing lathe the finger travel is about 1 " and when retracted they protrude about 1". The travel is limited by the length of the screw attached to the adjustment knob. I planned at some point to make a shorter set to handle larger stock.


----------

